# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  commande d un capteur des ultrasons  l'aide du langage VHDL

## moussaoui.yasir

bonjour 
je suis dbutant au VHDL et je voulais commander un capteur des ultrasons qui detecte les obstacles entre 20 cm et 2 m  l'aide du VHDL pour implant le programme dans une FPGA mais j'ai aucune ide sur la programmation est ce que vous pouvez m'aider ?? merci d'avance

----------


## mith06

Bonjour,

Commence par choisir une carte d'val.

Si c'est du Xilinx tlecharge ISE.
Si c'est de l'Altera tlcharge Quartus.

Puis commence par essayer de faire clignoter une led.

----------

